# إختبار آبار البترول ومُعدات الـ dst



## المُهندس بن فقيه (9 يوليو 2010)

إخواني في هذا الملتقى المتميز .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أطرح بين أيديكم موضوع مُبسط ومختصر لإعطاء فكرة بسيطة عن إختبار الآبار ولمعرفة بعض وظائف مُعدات الـ dst 

الملف في المُرفقات 

أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابكم .. ولا تنسوا أخوكم من الدعاء وبارك الله فيكم 

دمتم بخير يا أحباب

أخوكم بن فقيه


----------



## محمد الاكرم (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم
وفقك الله


----------



## ايمن شعبان (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجزيتم الجنة


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (10 يوليو 2010)

محمد الأكرم .. أيمن شعبان 

كم يُسعدني تواجدكم الطيب .. ودعواتكم الصادقة .. وأثلج صدري العدد الذي حمل الملف .. 

بارك الله فيكم .. نفعنا الله بلعلم و العمل


----------

